# My Growing Collection



## drien227 (Sep 28, 2005)

Lippies





Lipglasses and my one lonely Lustreglass






Quads: #1 Au Contraire, Sweeten Up!, Sunplosion, Ingenue Blue
#2 Rio De Rosa, Parrot, Guacamole, Casa Blanca
#3 Moth Brown, Plum, Meadowland, Angelcake
#4 Inventive Eyes





15 pan and Palettes





Skinfinishes and Eyes that haven't been depotted





Misc Stuff





Pigment samples and minis and fluidline

That's about it!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh I like your lippies...what colors are they?


----------



## drien227 (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks! I meant to label them before but got lazy.

From left to right: Plum Dandy, High Tea, Relaxed, Petal Lure, Melting Kiss, Cockatease, Dainty Cake, O, Russian Red, New York Apple, and Dark Side


----------



## maybe86 (Sep 30, 2005)

*hi!!*

hi!!! wow your product is beautiful!!! what colors are the lip glosses and lip glee?? thanks


----------



## drien227 (Sep 30, 2005)

From left to Right: Impish, Be Seen, Cavalier, Sunny Boy, Flash of Flesh, Pink Grapefruit, Palatial Lustreglass, Viva Glam V, Oi Oi Oi!, Poetic License, Elle, Rayathon, and Check Please. The lip gelee is glosspitality.


----------



## maybe86 (Oct 1, 2005)

*hi*

thanks!!!


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 1, 2005)

What's the green on the top in the 5th picture?


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

wow, great.


----------



## drien227 (Oct 2, 2005)

The green in the fifth pic is Lucky Green.


----------



## Lele (Oct 2, 2005)

Eeee, nice collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those containers that you have your pigment samples in--I guess they're actually pain containers?--May I ask where you got those? I can't stand the screw tops but I can never find the linked, plastic one's.


----------



## drien227 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks. I actually got them at Walmart in the craft sections. I love having them all lined up, but i've learned you have to be careful when you open/close them or pigment flies everywhere.


----------



## user3 (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Krista (Oct 3, 2005)

Hehe, another labelling request. Can you tell me what the non-depotted e/s are? Damn, why does that have to be Lucky Green? It's really pretty!!!


----------



## drien227 (Oct 4, 2005)

I <3 Lucky Green. Maybe you can still find one?

Row 1: Steamy, UD Midnight Cowboy Rides Again (Non-mac) Pickle (from Chromezone 1),Gorgeous Gold,Expensive Pink
Row 2: Swish, Club, Hepcat, Mythology, Amberlights, 
Row 3: Paradisco, Tilt, Creme de Violet, Gleam, Sushi Flower


----------



## Joke (Oct 11, 2005)

New York Apple looks divine! Sweet collection!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm loving the look of New York Apple.


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

great one


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 11, 2006)

The lippies look like candy all lined up that way! Nice collection you have there!


----------

